# adding new sounds to e-caller (Alpha Dogg)



## Harmzy

To anyone who has added mp3 sound files to their e-caller, have you ever had a problem where you could not change all of the sound file properties? The Alpha Dogg requires the album title, year, track and genre to all be blank on files added to the caller ... well I can make all but the genre blank. The genre comes back to say "other" after I delete the text and hit apply and then hit OK. Anyone have ideas on how to get the genre to stay empty???
Thanks,
Harmzy


----------



## 220swift

Which Windows are you working with? XP, Vista or Win 7.


----------



## Harmzy

I have tried it with XP as well as Vista. I can delete the info and uncheck archive, hit apply and the hit OK ... then I can go back and check the properties and archive will be checked again and the genre will say "other". Electronic stuff is cool when it works .. and when it doesn't, its a pain.


----------



## 220swift

Harmzy, when editing the genre, try one tap of the space bar instead of deleting. Let me know.


----------



## Harmzy

Yep ... I had tried that earlier and it didn't help. Since my last post, I downloaded MP3Tag editor to remove the tags ... but that didn't fix it either. Tomorrow a tech guy from Primos is supposed to be calling me to try to fix my problem. Thanks again.


----------



## 220swift

Harmzy said:


> Yep ... I had tried that earlier and it didn't help. Since my last post, I downloaded MP3Tag editor to remove the tags ... but that didn't fix it either. Tomorrow a tech guy from Primos is supposed to be calling me to try to fix my problem. Thanks again.


I'll be curious what Primos tech person tells you.


----------



## sos1inmesa

220swift said:


> I'll be curious what Primos tech person tells you.


Me too.


----------



## 220swift

Guy's,

I've just finished all my added mp3s on the Alpha Dogg. The "no name " instructions work perfectly with Windows 7 but not Vista or XP. I was able to remove all info execpt the title(not the name) made sure all my titles were correctly labeled. The last sync of the remote had all the names of the 500 mp3s I added. So contrary to what Primos stated in their instructions, working with XP and Vista will not clear the genre field. There is a default that returns the genre to other when you clear it. When you clear that field in Win.7 it stays cleared. I've e-mailed Microsoft for the registrey key to edit the "other" default. When I know, you will know.


----------



## Harmzy

I'm still waiting on Primos to get back with me on this one. My added calls all have the proper names and I don't have the "no name" problem anymore. The problem I do still have is ... in "my hunts" and in the "expert hunts", some sounds programmed in as silence show up as "cougar sounds", "coyote sounds", "bob cat sounds", etc. and no longer play silence but skip over this improperly name sound to the next properly named sound. I will let you all know what I learn when I hear back from them.


----------



## Harmzy

I spoke with Primos today about my Alpha Dogg .... although they didn't know how to fix it over the phone, they said I could keep using it during this best part of coyote season and then ship it back for replacement or repair when I was ready. I like this call lots and I think they will make things right. I'm still very happy I bought the call.


----------



## 223YoteSmokr

I know this is an older thread but just finished adding sounds on mine again today and maybe this will help someone along the way. It doen't seem to matter if the Genre field defaults to 'other' after you clear everything, mine does the same. I backed up all the primos sounds before I added any sounds and even their files have different things listed in the genre. Anyhow, when you clear all the properties you _*do*_ still need to go back and add a _title_ in the properties for the file or it will display 'no name' as some have found out. The one things I've discovered so far is when I add sounds, even to specific folders in the A-Dog, if I browse 'ALL SOUNDS' in the menu, all my added sounds display under the 'Misc Sounds' category. However if I browse by the folders they do display in the correct folder where I copied them. Since this is the way I usually view the sounds, it's a non-issue for me but if you were building your own hunt sequence it would be nice to know where to look in the initial setup. I'm using windows Vista and everything else works fine so far.


----------

